# Zeitung scannen



## d-minded (23. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute. Ich habe 2 Probleme, die zusammenhängen. Also:

1. Wie kann ich eine Zeitung einscannen, so dass die Rückseite nicht durchschimmert? Konkreter Fall: Auf der Rückseite ist ein dunkles Bild, das den einen Teil des Bildes auf der Vorderseite unregelmässig verdunkelt. 

2. Wie kann ich ein von der Zeitung eingescanntes Bild optimieren, sprich, die schlechte Druckqualität kompensieren? Ich habe bis jetzt einfach den Kontrast erhöht und das Bild etwas verkleinert, um die Qualität etwas zu erhöhen. Kann ich noch mehr tun? Oder gibt's eine Alternative zum Verkleinern des Bildes? 

Danke für die Antworten im Voraus.


----------



## Neurodeamon (23. Mai 2004)

1. Schwarze(s) Folie/Papier dahinterlegen, damit sollte die Rückseite nicht mehr durchschimmern, es wird regelmäßig verdunkelt und kann leichter korrigiert werden 

2. Viel kannst Du da nicht machen, weil das Raster einer Zeitung doch recht grob ist. Du kannst Bilder in viel höherer Qualität einscannen, weichzeichnen und dann verkleinern. Das Bild wird dadurch etwas besser.


----------



## d-minded (23. Mai 2004)

Danke für die Tipps. 

Nun noch eine Frage: Wie kann ich den Kontrast so erhöhen, dass Ungereimtheiten nicht noch mehr herausstechen? Wenn ich den Kontrast nur stellenweise erhöhe sieht das ugly aus. Unten das Beispiel.


----------



## Consti (23. Mai 2004)

Danke für den Tipp mit der Schwarzen Pappe. Hab ich vorher auch net gewusst, und bin schon oft dran gescheitert!


----------



## da_Dj (23. Mai 2004)

Das würde theoretisch auch mit ein bis zwei Blättern normalem Papier gehen =]

Abwedler/Nachbelichter/Weichzeichner Tool das sind hier sicher grösstenteils deine Freunde =]


----------



## Neurodeamon (23. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von da_Dj _
> *Abwedler/Nachbelichter/Weichzeichner Tool das sind hier sicher grösstenteils deine Freunde =] *



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Das funktioniert aber nur begrenzt. Wenn die Ursprungs-Qualität des Fotos nicht gut war oder die Jungs und Mädels bei der Zeitung das Bild vermurkst haben (oder es beim Druck Probleme gab) kann man hinterher nicht mehr viel machen, da viele Bildinformationen schlicht nicht mehr da sind und Bildteile sogar ins Schwarze oder Weiße ausbrechen können.

Ein gutes Bild kann man anhand der Gradationskurve manuell wesentlich verbessern.


----------

